# Digger/Sand Bees



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

Got a call from a friend. She was terrified to see hundreds of bees entering/exiting dozens of pencil sized holes in a planting bed next to her house. Based on the pictures I tool and looking online it appears to be a species of sand bee. From what I have read its difficult to relocate the underground hive due to the deepness of the burrows (greater than three feet). Does anyone have experience relocating a nest? Short of moving a cubic yard of soil how would you do this? Thanks all.


----------



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

38 views and not one reply? I am not feelin' the love


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They could be bees, of course. If so they are most likely solitary bees who each have their own hole. They do live close but most of these kinds are not social and do not share a nest. Unless you could figure out a way to move the dirt an all without disturbing it, I don't think you'll get it relocated. They don't tend to be aggressive and don't attack as a group.

If they are larger they could be bumble bees, and they would have a common nest and although they don't usually sting they can be defensive of their nest.

That is all assuming they are bees. Without pictures I would not try to say. They could be ground hornets in which case all bets are off. They could be aggressive and they could have a common nest. And they could mount a group attack.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey JMP, my brother has the same thing in the ditch bank beside his house. They look like small bumble bees. I don't see any danger in them so just let them pollinate.


----------

